# New Infinity Speakers in my 90 Max



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey I was wondering if somebody could give me help on removing my stock speakers from the rear deck in my 90' maxima? I got 2 6x9 infinity's for the back but I can't even get my stock removed out from there, I opened the trunk and looked but it seems like they are nailed down in there, any help would be nice thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you have to remove them from the top for the non-bose systems.
I think the Bose can come out from the bottom, but it's been years since I've played with it.

remove the rear seatback, and then the rear deck (including speaker grilles) will just pop up when you grab the front edge of it and start popping the plastic trim clips up..
if you have a GXE with the 3rd brake light, you'll have to remove the light before you pull the rear deck loose. another 5 minutes and couple screws.

once you get there, it'll be easy to see what needs to be done.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

Ya I was wondering the same thing mine has the BOSE plastic covers and I couldn't figure out how to get them out.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

x_cruizin_x said:


> Ya I was wondering the same thing mine has the BOSE plastic covers and I couldn't figure out how to get them out.



Matt is an audio expert on these cars, so his advice is always on topic.

Here's some pictures I found that can help:

step1: remove your rear seat.

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/interior/seat_removal/seat_removal.shtml

step2:
How to change rear speakers
http://www.geocities.com/bracecraig/maxima/stereo/speakers.html

step3: How to remove dash to install aftermarket stereo
http://www.geocities.com/bracecraig/maxima/stereo.htm


----------

